# Kann bei Cool Edit Pro 2.1 nur Mono aufnehmen



## Nyluz (14. August 2004)

Hallo,

wie der Betreff bereits sagt, kann ich meine Stimme nur auf einer Seite hören, nachdem ich sie aufgenommen hab. Ich benutzte das Programm Cool Edit Pro 2.1 dafür. 

Gruß
Nyluz


----------



## netnic (25. August 2004)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Total Recorder das Beste Programm ist.
Ist leider keine Freeware.

Bye


----------



## Danizio (8. September 2004)

Also ich benutze auch Cool Edit 2.1 und bei mir is immer Stereo.
Vielleicht solltest du gucken ob dein Mic richtig eingesteckt oder bei den Mic Optionen nachgucken


----------



## Nyluz (22. September 2004)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich hab aber schon herausgefunden, wie ich das Stereo hinbekomme! 

Gruß


----------

